# C/C++ Doku bzw. Hilfe

## Pegasus87

Hallo,

als ich noch Windows hauptsächlich benutzt habe (lange ists her  :Laughing:  ), habe ich immer den Borland C++ 5 Compiler benutzt für meine C/C++-Programme. Das überaus priktische an dem Teil war, dass in der Hilfe jede Syntax erklärt war. Man konnte über die Suche auch schnell den richtigen Befehl finden und das Teil war klein und kompakt.

Gibt es so eine Hilfe auch unter Linux, mit der man schnell und einfach die richtige C-Syntax finden kann?

mfg

----------

## _hephaistos_

```
>$ man
```

hilft für die standardfunktionen.

was meinst du mit "syntax" erklären? also syntax solltest du schon können....

und hilfe zu einzelnen libs findest du dann library spezifisch...

hth

----------

## Raistlin

Du meinst sehr wahrscheinlich so was wie code completion (aka intellisense in M$ VS).

Ich programmiere immer mit emacs oder vi. So was wie Komplettierung brauche ich nicht. IIRC hat eclipse mit dem cdt-plugin diese Fähigkeiten.

Gruss, R.

----------

## _hephaistos_

dann schau dir auch kdevelop an! hat auch teilw. code completion für methoden eigener klassen.

hth

----------

## beejay

Anjuta tut es auch.

----------

## Pegasus87

Nene, Code completion mein ich nicht.

Mal ein einfaches Beispiel:

Ich hab die Funktion time(); weiß aber nicht mehr genau, wie werte übergeben werden und welche zurück kommen. Oder ich möchte einfach nur wissen, welche Datei ich includen muss, um die zu nutzen etc.

Dann konnte ich bei der Borland Hilfe einfach time(); eingeben und danach suchen. Daraufhin bekam man dann eine ausführliche Seite mit allen Infos zu dieser Funktion.

Sowas wie www.selfphp.info nur halt für C/C++ und nicht im Netz, sondern in einem kleinen Programm mit Suchfunktion usw.

Edit:

Aja und nen Editor hab ich schon, nutze Kate, reicht mir voll.

----------

## _hephaistos_

man 2 time

 :Smile: 

kate hab ich auch anfangs verwendet  :Smile: 

aber: viel spaß beim makefile erstellen von großen und komplexen programmen, wo viele libraries eingebunden werden. (Kdevelop verwendet Kate als Editor)

----------

## ro

also eigentlich nix anderes als eine C++ Referenz bzw. API Doku? kann dir leider nicht helfen (java rules)

----------

## SinoTech

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> man 2 time
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

Wpbei time da eine Ausnahme ist. Die meisten C/C++ funktionen befinden sich in Sektion 3  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Wpbei time da eine Ausnahme ist. Die meisten C/C++ funktionen befinden sich in Sektion 3

 

jo, hast recht  :Smile: 

aber die standard c funktionen gibts halt im 2er...

----------

## psyeye

Imho gute Links:

cppreference.com

 :Arrow:  für den schnellen Blick, nicht ganz so vollständig aber meistens n guter Start

dinkumware.com

 :Arrow:  vollständige(?) STL Dokumentation, gut browse- und suchbar - die "das-ist-nicht-ganz-frei"-Links sind verkraftbar.

Viel Erfolg mit C/C++! 

Sind beides Sprachen, die die moderne IT immer wieder an den Rand der Selbstzerstörung bringen...  :Smile: 

psyeye

----------

## Pegasus87

 *ro wrote:*   

> also eigentlich nix anderes als eine C++ Referenz bzw. API Doku? kann dir leider nicht helfen (java rules)

 

Ja, kann man wohl so sagen.

Die man pages sind natürlich gut, das gefällt mir schon, nur sind die auch vollständig? Und ne Suchfunktion gibts ja auch nicht...

 *Quote:*   

> Sind beides Sprachen, die die moderne IT immer wieder an den Rand der Selbstzerstörung bringen...  

 

Hmm, wieso?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Die man pages sind natürlich gut, das gefällt mir schon, nur sind die auch vollständig?

 

na wenns die nicht sind, wer dann?

 *Quote:*   

> Und ne Suchfunktion gibts ja auch nicht...

 

sicher! "/" drücken in der manpage und deinen suchbegriff und fertig. oder meinst du einen befehl zu suchen?? google wär eine gute wahl

----------

## SinoTech

Benutze sonst auch oft die msdn von microsoft (Bitte nicht schlagen). Sind meist auch ein paar Beispiele dabei. Musst halt nur schauen das "ANSII" dabei steht.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Pegasus87

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Und ne Suchfunktion gibts ja auch nicht... 
> 
> sicher! "/" drücken in der manpage und deinen suchbegriff und fertig. oder meinst du einen befehl zu suchen?? google wär eine gute wahl

 

Klar, "/" kenn ich auch, aber wie du schon recht vermutest, will ich den Befehl suchen. Gibts nicht nen Programm mit GUI, mit dem man auch mehrere man-pages durchsuchen kann?

----------

## Pegasus87

Hey, hab gerade das hier gefunden http://documancer.sourceforge.net/

Das Bild auf der ersten Seite erinnert stark an die Borland Hilfe...

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Hey, hab gerade das hier gefunden http://documancer.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Das Bild auf der ersten Seite erinnert stark an die Borland Hilfe...

 

oder das  man:/ kioslave im konqueror (is halt net so komfortabel)

----------

## psyeye

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Sind beides Sprachen, die die moderne IT immer wieder an den Rand der Selbstzerstörung bringen...   
> 
> Hmm, wieso?

 

Je mehr Du C, oder schlimmer: C++, kennen lernst, desto mehr wirst Du mir zustimmen!  :Smile: 

Ich will ja nicht behaupten, es gäbe keine Einsatzfälle für C oder C++, aber meistens würden andere, besser organisierte Sprachen (Java! *Lanze brech* aber auch andere, zur Not auch Python; kenn ich pers. aber nicht) es auch tun und die gleiche Aufgabe genauso gut erledigen.

Nur wird das oft von C/C++ Zealots niedergeschrien - nicht dass ich Dir das unterstelle - aber eine wichtige Lehre der IT ist wirklich: benutz das für den Job Beste, nicht mehr, nicht weniger!  :Smile: 

Trotzdem: viel Spaß beim C/C++ lernen! Du bist über Jahre beschäftigt...  :Rolling Eyes: 

psyeye

edit: was hälst Du von den  Links?

----------

## mrsteven

Für die Standardbibliothek von C gibt es unter Linux auch noch die Info-Seiten zur libc:

```
info libc
```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Klar, "/" kenn ich auch, aber wie du schon recht vermutest, will ich den Befehl suchen.

 

Erm... 

```
man -k <suchwort>
```

  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Z.B.

```
man -k printf

asprintf             (3)  - print to allocated string

curl_maprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_mfprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_mprintf         (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_msnprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_msprintf curl_mvaprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_mvfprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_mvprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_mvsnprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_mvsprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

dprintf              (3)  - print to a file descriptor

format               (n)  - Format a string in the style of sprintf

fprintf [printf]     (3)  - formatted output conversion

fwprintf [wprintf]   (3)  - formatted wide character output conversion

gl_printf            (3)  - write formatted output in graphic mode

printf               (1)  - format and print data

printf               (3)  - formatted output conversion

printf [builtins]    (1)  - bash built-in commands, see bash(1)

printftest           (6)  - tests the vgagl gl_printf function

snprintf [printf]    (3)  - formatted output conversion

sprintf [printf]     (3)  - formatted output conversion

swprintf [wprintf]   (3)  - formatted wide character output conversion

vasprintf [asprintf] (3)  - print to allocated string

vdprintf [dprintf]   (3)  - print to a file descriptor

vfprintf [printf]    (3)  - formatted output conversion

vfwprintf [wprintf]  (3)  - formatted wide character output conversion

vprintf [printf]     (3)  - formatted output conversion

vsnprintf [printf]   (3)  - formatted output conversion

vsprintf [printf]    (3)  - formatted output conversion

vswprintf [wprintf]  (3)  - formatted wide character output conversion

vwprintf [wprintf]   (3)  - formatted wide character output conversion

wprintf              (3)  - formatted wide character output conversion

asprintf             (3)  - print to allocated string

curl_maprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_mfprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_mprintf         (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_msnprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_msprintf curl_mvaprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_mvfprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_mvprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_mvsnprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

curl_mvsprintf [curl_mprintf] (3)  - formatted output conversion

dprintf              (3)  - print to a file descriptor

format               (n)  - Format a string in the style of sprintf

fprintf [printf]     (3)  - formatted output conversion

fwprintf [wprintf]   (3)  - formatted wide character output conversion

gl_printf            (3)  - write formatted output in graphic mode

printf               (1)  - format and print data

printf               (3)  - formatted output conversion

printf [builtins]    (1)  - bash built-in commands, see bash(1)

printftest           (6)  - tests the vgagl gl_printf function

snprintf [printf]    (3)  - formatted output conversion

sprintf [printf]     (3)  - formatted output conversion

swprintf [wprintf]   (3)  - formatted wide character output conversion

vasprintf [asprintf] (3)  - print to allocated string

vdprintf [dprintf]   (3)  - print to a file descriptor

vfprintf [printf]    (3)  - formatted output conversion

vfwprintf [wprintf]  (3)  - formatted wide character output conversion

vprintf [printf]     (3)  - formatted output conversion

vsnprintf [printf]   (3)  - formatted output conversion

vsprintf [printf]    (3)  - formatted output conversion

vswprintf [wprintf]  (3)  - formatted wide character output conversion

vwprintf [wprintf]   (3)  - formatted wide character output conversion

wprintf              (3)  - formatted wide character output conversion

```

Oder meintest du was anderes?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## psyeye

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> man -k printf
> ```
> ...

 

Danke sag ich! "man" benutz ich ja immer wieder mal, aber auf die Idee gekommen, mal

```
man man
```

zu probieren und mir die Optionen anzusehn, das bin ich nicht! Diesen k-Switch kannt ich nicht, möcht ihn jetzt aber nicht mehr missen!

psyeye

----------

## Pegasus87

naja man -k <wort> sucht mir natürlich auch die sachen raus, die nix mit C/C++ zu tun haben, aber gut zu wissen, dass es das gibt.

Dieses Documancer ist schon das richtige, nur leider ist das Programm noch in einer frühen Entwicklungsphase, wie ich finde (im portage tree ist 0.1.7, uralt und produziert fehler beim mergen).

----------

## TheCurse

Kannst ja mal ein aktuelles ebuild schreiben, mittlerweile ist Version 0.2.6 draußen. Wenn man sich das changelog anschaut ist da ein GEWALTIGER Sprung. Z.B. der Change zu 0.2.0:  rewritten using wxPython and wxMozilla

Also lieber mal das aktuelle anschauen!

----------

## TheCurse

Hab gerade das hier gefunden:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31999

Da ist ein aktuelles ebuild für documancer.

cu

TheCurse

----------

## Pegasus87

Hab auch 0.2.6 von der Internetseite geladen und compiliert, macht trotzdem ein paar Problemchen. Beim Starten des Programms wird ausgegeben, dass wxMozilla fehlt, ist aber da...

----------

## TheCurse

Du solltest schon ein ebuild benutzen. Dafür ist portage ja da, sonst hast du eine Menge cruft auf deinem System und bekommst die Programme nicht mehr sauber deinstalliert.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

auch eine gute Seite mit diesen zwei Open-BooksC von A-Z

Linux-Unix-Programmierungist http://www.pronix.de. Auch gibt es dort ein sehr gutes Forum. Allerdings im Grunde nur für C!

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

